# Sgrabs33 Waypoint Soil Test



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Got my first soil test results back today from Waypoint. Any extra tips or thoughts would be much appreciated.

Raleigh NC


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Got my first soil test results back today from Waypoint. Any extra tips or thoughts would be much appreciated.
> 
> Raleigh NC


Keep it simple. Lime at 25 lb per application every 3 months until you have applied the 125 lb called for. 1-1-1 ratio fert + micronutrients at 1/2 lb N per month.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Greendoc Thanks. I def like keeping it simple. Would Feature provide the micros that are needed?

Also. I may be reading this wrong but I think their N recommendation is around 1#, per 1k, per app, which I assume is monthly. You recommended 1/2# monthly. Any particular reason for that?

Finally, I do have a Ewing Irrigation nearby. Should I check to see if they carry a 2-4-3 fert or just go with the balanced one?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> @Greendoc Thanks. I def like keeping it simple. Would Feature provide the micros that are needed?
> 
> Also. I may be reading this wrong but I think their N recommendation is around 1#, per 1k, per app, which I assume is monthly. You recommended 1/2# monthly. Any particular reason for that?
> 
> Finally, I do have a Ewing Irrigation nearby. Should I check to see if they carry a 2-4-3 fert or just go with the balanced one?


If you are trying to keep grass reel low, high N is counterproductive. Many golf fairways, tees, and even greens I have seen maintained with a 1-1-1 ratio fertilizer. Nothing special about lopsided formulations that are imbalanced.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@SGrabs33 You have a yard growing in this soil?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > @Greendoc Thanks. I def like keeping it simple. Would Feature provide the micros that are needed?
> ...


Thanks. So maybe....
Lime as suggested. 25lb every 3 months until I hit their #. 
Just a 1-1-1 @ 1/2lb N monthly through the end of the fert season. 
Retest next spring to see where I am.

Can I assume you think the micros will be helped just by applying FeAture?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. That is a simple program. Because you need some Micronutrients, I would be feeding a lawn like yours with soluble 20-20-20 and FEAture 6-0-0.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> SGrabs33 You have a yard growing in this soil?


Sure do. Think my sampling could have been bad?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You will probably find that your need for N, P and everything else will decrease substantially once your pH is up to a more reasonable level


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> You will probably find that your need for N, P and everything else will decrease substantially once your pH is up to a more reasonable level


Should the lime be done gradually in the 25lb increments? Or could I do a larger app?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm assuming you did it correctly. Multiple samples from 0 to 4in deep.

It just that it is fairly bad. The pH is very low at 4.5. The lime will push it up. Balance fert for you like doc said.

The only thing I think you should do differently from what waypoint said is to use calcitic lime to avoid the Mg from going too high. Since you are low, I've seen BenC recommend a single 100lb/ksqft application of lime, but I dont know how to do that with a reel low lawn.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I rather not apply more than 25 lb Calcium lime at a time to avoid large shifts in soil chemistry.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wait. Is their 123lb recommendation per 1000 square feet? Or total?

Thanks @g-man and @Greendoc


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Rec Units: lb/1000sqft

They dont know your yard size, so they default the recommendations to lb/ksqft.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> Rec Units: lb/1000sqft
> 
> They dont know your yard size, so they default the recommendations to lb/ksqft.


Oh yeah. Thanks.

That's a lot of lime :shock:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Wait. Is their 123lb recommendation per 1000 square feet? Or total?
> 
> Thanks @g-man and @Greendoc


I assumed that it was 123 per 1000 sq ft. Ground will be mulched with lime if you applied that much. 
123 lbs per K is only acceptable if you were plowing it in.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Those results are pretty similar to what my yard tested in Raleigh. I used a combination of conventional lime and Solucal to adjust my pH up over the last 9 months. Our B horizon clay is what it is and the A horizon is long gone in any recently developed subdivision.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> Those results are pretty similar to what my yard tested in Raleigh. I used a combination of conventional lime and Solucal to adjust my pH up over the last 9 months. Our B horizon clay is what it is and the A horizon is long gone in any recently developed subdivision.


Good to know it wasn't an issue with my testing. Thanks for the reassurance.

Heading to Ewing later to get some lime and more balanced fert.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Avoid anything with a larger percentage of large grind that doesn't pass through a 20 mesh. The greater the percentage that passes though a 60 mesh or smaller (e.g. 100), the better.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks all!

I got this lime and fert today. Supposedly the lime is more fast acting than some of the old stuff, is that true? Do I need to change my amounts?





Thanks @Ridgerunner looks like 100% @ 40 mesh.

Fert.



I'm due for fert in the next week. No rain in the forecast so I'll have to pull out the sprinklers. I heard that I shouldn't apply the lime and fert too close together. Is there one that I should do first to get the most benefit? How long to wait before the other product?

Thanks again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That lime is not calcitic. It has magnesium in a 1:2 ratio to calcium. You don't need more magnesium.

Since it is faster reacting, follow the label 12lb/ksqft instead of the 25lb. Wait two weeks after watering it in, to do fert.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Good golly at that ph! If our soils are similar I may need to delay my sanding project to be able to afford the lime!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> That lime is not calcitic. It has magnesium in a 1:2 ratio to calcium. You don't need more magnesium.
> 
> Since it is faster reacting, follow the label 12lb/ksqft instead of the 25lb. Wait two weeks after watering it in, to do fert.


Thanks. A few of the places I checked didn't have calcitic. Would the cheap $5 domenic lime have been better?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Lowe's sells sta green calcitic lime.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> Lowe's sells sta green calcitic lime.


Doesn't look like it's available close to me unfortunately. I checked 5-6 stores.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Got any dealers for Bonide products - https://www.bonide.com/dealer-locator/ ?

Try Turf Turbo - https://www.bonide.com/products/lawn-fertilizer-and-seed/lawn-care-control/view/60447/turf-turbo


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> Thanks @Ridgerunner looks like 100% @ 40 mesh.


Good, then none of the particles are larger than what will pass through a 40. More important: 95% passes through 100 and 90% passes through 200. That will speed up the process. You are aware that that is dolomitic?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> > Thanks @Ridgerunner looks like 100% @ 40 mesh.
> 
> 
> Good, then none of the particles are larger than what will pass through a 40. More important: 95% passes through 100 and 90% passes through 200. That will speed up the process. You are aware that that is dolomitic?


Yes, I am aware. They had 2 options @ Ewing and both were dolomitic. I bought two bags that should cover 2 apps. I will try and find calcitic for the apps after. Do you think that will be fine?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Call Green Resource, they may have what you need. http://www.green-resource.com/
They are better than Ewing. I won't be returning to Ewing after my last visit


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Cory said:


> Call Green Resource, they may have what you need. http://www.green-resource.com/
> They are better than Ewing. I won't be returning to Ewing after my last visit


Thanks but they are about 1.5 hours from me. I will def check them out sometime though.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > Call Green Resource, they may have what you need. http://www.green-resource.com/
> ...


They are in Garner, 1218 Management Way


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Cory said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Cory said:
> ...


I've driven by this place a couple times but they've been closed each time. I'm excited to see how they compare. FYI I think they are operating under different hours for the summer, 7:30 - 4:30 during the week or something like that.

FYI @Sgrabs33 this place is right off of hwy 70, across from the Agri Supply.


----------

